# Moving to France from another part of Europe (Not UK)



## OutlanderVoice (8 mo ago)

*Hello there. I live in another part of the EU (Not the UK) And thinking of retiring to France... South West France, perhaps. So I am looking to find a place to rent and set up a home sometime in the next year. 2022 to 2023...*

*That's all for now Folks..! 😎*


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It will depend on your nationality to a certain extent, more so than where you are living. (At least for visa and residence permit purposes.) Things will go easiest if you have your pension set up and payable (or within a few months of that). Anyhow, we're always here as questions arise.


----------

